# how much is too much!!



## bogeezy (Jun 15, 2009)

like the title states how much food does one feed? I got a 6inch diamond rohm and I feed with pellets as a staple, krill and silversides. I feed the little fella like 8-10 pellets (hikari bio gold medium pre soaked) daily and on the weekends i feed the other. how many pellets is enough to keep the fish healthy he chews threw the 8-10 like its nothing and then searches for more.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, good for you for getting your Rhom on pellets. Now the answer to this question is feed as much as the Rhom can consume in one feeding. When they are no longer hungry they wont eat.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ksls said:


> Wow, good for you for getting your Rhom on pellets. Now the answer to this question is feed as much as the Rhom can consume in one feeding. When they are no longer hungry they wont eat.


Agreed just feed as much as they will eat. It may take a coupel feeding to find the max it eats, but just feed as much as they will consume with out leaving waste. Also feed based on stomach size.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

sean-820 said:


> Wow, good for you for getting your Rhom on pellets. Now the answer to this question is feed as much as the Rhom can consume in one feeding. When they are no longer hungry they wont eat.


Agreed just feed as much as they will eat. It may take a coupel feeding to find the max it eats, but just feed as much as they will consume with out leaving waste. Also feed based on stomach size.
[/quote]

yes what they said but me personally i would definitely go by stomach size rather than keep feeding them until they wont eat anymore cause this can sometimes become dangerous and not healthy for your fish!


----------



## bogeezy (Jun 15, 2009)

thanks for the reply fellas! i will keep all of this in mind the only thing is, i feed daily water param's are in check (weekly water changes) at the 8-10 pellet marker. Would letting the fish eat until it dose not eat anymore mean that i would feed less days or should i just resume feeding the same way everyday since he is already on that schedule just at these amounts where he searches for more.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

bogeezy said:


> thanks for the reply fellas! i will keep all of this in mind the only thing is, i feed daily water param's are in check (weekly water changes) at the 8-10 pellet marker. Would letting the fish eat until it dose not eat anymore mean that i would feed less days or should i just resume feeding the same way everyday since he is already on that schedule just at these amounts where he searches for more.


Keep feeding everyday and increase your feedings by 50%. So approx. 12-15 pellets per day. If you notice he is still looking around for food, then increase it again to 15-20 pellets daily. Every fish is different its just seeing what best suits your fishes needs.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I feed my ps until their stomachs are slightly distended


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

I wish I could get my litte rhom to eat until his belly was slightly distended. He is more of a nibbler than a big eater. But yeah I would have to agree with Triggas method..not stuffed but a slight bulge is a good sign after feeding.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Rugged Child said:


> I wish I could get my litte rhom to eat until his belly was slightly distended. He is more of a nibbler than a big eater. But yeah I would have to agree with Triggas method..not stuffed but a slight bulge is a good sign after feeding.


 Dont worry my snachezi is the same way. It only takes a couple bites and wont binge eat like other p's do. Depending on temp, metabolism may be a bit different so just feed when it looks like they could eat more as at higher temps the fish will most likly eat more.


----------



## bogeezy (Jun 15, 2009)

thanks yall ill keep all this in mind


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

All are wrong. If you let any animal eat its fill they become fat and have health issues and for fish enviroment issues from over feeding. Wild fish dont get to get everyday. Some starve for days at a time or just nibble along. Rhoms in the wild eat a variety of things. From wood, plants, nuts, berries, and fish or scales. Granted if you have a shoal or school or group of fish whatever you want to call it, you dont want to strave them to much but a single fish...Let him starve. Well hes not really starving. If you got him on pellets I would try to let him go a couple of days and give him some natural plant food or berry. I had P's eating on cucumber, some leafy greens, and algae wafers.

SMTT


----------

